
Node.js homepage - feross
https://nodejs.org/en/
======
SamReidHughes
It's sad to see such unwarranted self-loathing. You have nothing to apologize
about for other people's non-contribution.

------
ng12
This feels really weird. I don't think it's a good idea for open source
organizations to be political like this. I think getting more diversity of
contributors to Node is a laudable goal but I don't see why those efforts
can't be handled externally to the offical Node org.

------
stormdennis
Quote:

 _we fully recognize that white supremacy and police brutality is a global
problem.

...

It would be wrong for us to ignore the unearned privilege that exists in
Node.js: much of the project leadership is white, and a majority are men. We
are and have been systematically complicit in perpetuating the issues that led
to where we are now. _

~~~
stormdennis
Just a white problem? In China there's a TV ad for washing powder that turns a
Black man into a Chinese man.

------
sickygnar
i'll save you all some time:
[https://nodejs.org/en/docs/](https://nodejs.org/en/docs/)

------
ponker
I don’t need to hear about BlackLivesMatter from the Node.js team. I really
don’t like this modern world of people and organizations bringing their “whole
selves” to every interaction.

~~~
stormdennis
If they truly believed their schtick they'd quit en massse as being white
they're the problem.

------
Escapado
I'm confused by some comments here. Speaking out about one evil isn't
warranted if there is another that could also be addressed? This flavor of
whataboutism is not helping anyone is it? I am not sure who is harmed in them
talking about inclusion and recognition of people who have suffered systemic
disadvantage or loss. They are not rallying people up to riot. And even if you
don't like the violence which happens at some protests (which I wouldn't like
either) there is much more to the idea than the riots which everyone is so
focused on. Discrediting the movement because of violence caused by few is a
shallow perspective which doesn't address the problem that the movement wanted
to solve in the first place.

edit: I see comments vanishing in case anyone is wondering who I was referring
to

~~~
spikefromspace
I totally agree. Choosing to focus on a subset of the problem first does not
discredit the whole problem. I would have thought tech workers would
understand this better than the rest.

